# How easy is it to get a job teaching before entering Australia?



## Minky33 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi there, I'm really struggling to get information around organising work (or at least joining agencies) before reaching Australia.
Myself and the husband are qualified secondary teachers, maths &design tech. We are also fortunate enough to be in possession of permanent visas. The husband is dubious about 'just heading out there' and wants to get sorted for work beforehand. I've done the basics contacted each state to register as advised, but I seem to have fallen at the first hurdle!! NSW require online registration and online accreditation. When I tried to submit I needed a Working with Children Clearance number, something I can only get when I'm in Australia with a residence &going in in person! Surely this can't be the end of the road already? Does anyone teaching out there know how you get around this? Know if all the states require this? Am I doing it all wrong? Many thanks in advance ( I really want this to work !


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi! 
I have been invited last sept 16 as a secondary teacher under visa 189.
Although I am applying from the Philippines, my brother has been naturalized citizen of australia and he supplies the information for me.

feedbacks from forums indicate that registration in state teaching authorities would be a requirement, but not all would demand for you to be there personally to apply for accreditation. Some states would request for online submission of documents and registration.

I think with your qualifications, Queensland may perhaps need you based on the information I got from its business and trade office that emailed me if i can apply for state sponsorship. But they only have job openings for Math, Physicss, and design majors. 

Goodluck! And update the thread soon!


----------

